# R.I.P New Orleans (1718-2005); Possible Economic Catastrophe



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

7 people already died


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

arghhhhhhhhh!   
this sucks, im building an addition to my house and my roof isnt complete. 
arghhhhhhhhh!


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

Unlucky mate. Couldn't come at a worse time could it.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Wow. Let's all hope that the scenario described doesn't happen and that New Orleans escapes this.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

I heard that New O is under sealevel and is surrounded by swamps meaning, heavy flood damage... Lets just hope that huge causeway(long bridge) wont be destroy...

After it hit N O its probably going to calm down until it reaches Buffalo and then stuck in Lake Ontario.

Look out Toronto :jk:


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

logybogy said:


> Very bad, horrificly bad situation developing...
> 
> Hurricane Katrina is projected to hit the New Orleans area as a Cat 4, possibly Cat 5 hurricane. Aside from the fact that New Orleans is basically a "bowl" and people who don't evacuate risk almost certain drowning when the levees break and 20 feet of water fills the "bowl," the major U.S. oil refineries are situated on the Hurricane track. There are literally dozens of oil rigs, pipelines, and platforms off the Louisiana coast. We may see $5 gas and $100 oil prices if we get a bad hit...not to mention 50,000 to 250,000 dead people if people do not evacuate.
> 
> ...


that doesnt sound good. This is really going to affect the economy if it hits hard like they are saying. Plus, I would get the hell outta with those alligators and water moccasins getting swept out of the swamps. The Water Moccasin is pretty dangerous and poisonous.


----------



## Dreamliner (Jul 18, 2005)

The sky is falling! The sky is falling!!!


----------



## ReggieZ (Jan 22, 2004)

Check out simulated water rise during a slow moving Category 4 Hurricane in New Orleans ...



















*MOVIE*
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/HAW2/english/surge/cathedral.mov

www.nhc.noaa.gov/.../ surge/new_orleans.shtml


----------



## movcn (Mar 6, 2005)

I pray for all my family members, friends and people I know and know me in New Orleans. My heart goes out to those poor civillians who lost their houses and lifes in the disaster.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

this is why naw'lins buries their dead above ground. you don't want ole' aunt penny floating down the street after a big storm...


----------



## titeness (Jul 3, 2004)

Global Warming is Real......


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

titeness said:


> Global Warming is Real......


of course...


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

Now a category 4/5.


----------



## TexasStar (May 3, 2004)

New Orleans had never, ever gotten a direct hit from a Hurricane of this size and strength. This is uncharged territory. That is why people are so afraid of what might happen. The city's levee protection system is extensive and the pumping systems are powerful and effective, but it's never been tested by something like this.

Prepare for the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

oduguy1999 said:


> arghhhhhhhhh!
> this sucks, im building an addition to my house and my roof isnt complete.
> arghhhhhhhhh!


I don't want to make jokes, but if that is really true, well, you are about to have an indoor swimming pool. If the walls even stay up. I hope you are evacuating.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

I guess its the final day for N O until the Hurricane hit... a long day for them.


----------



## TexasBoi (Jan 7, 2004)

175 miles per hour? HOLY SHIT....Haven't seen that in a while. Watch it get a little weaker the closer it gets to the coast though. Hope New Orleans and Mississippi gulf coast makes it through.


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

Category 5, and still strengthening I believe. This could be the mother of all hurricanes.


----------



## TexasBoi (Jan 7, 2004)

london-b said:


> Thought so, because if it was as serioas as the first post suggests it would be huge news!


Well now this is huge news in the US. They are telling everybody in the New Orleans metro and surrounding area to just simply get out. That's over a million people. All the networks are covering this non stop now. The last time a major hurricane came close to a major city was Andrew back in 1992 I believe. Miami got lucky with that one and so did New Orleans for that matter. 

Miami, Houston , and New Orleans are three major cities in bad spots. It could be a disaster if any cat 5 storm ever hit these three cities.


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

TexasBoi said:


> 175 miles per hour? HOLY SHIT....Haven't seen that in a while. Watch it get a little weaker the closer it gets to the coast though. Hope New Orleans and Mississippi gulf coast makes it through.


For a while? How about never. I heard on the news that this will be the stongest Cat. 5 to hit the U.S. in recorded history. New Orleans if they get a direct hit, which is what the forecasters are predicting, will suffer tremendous devestation.


----------



## TexasBoi (Jan 7, 2004)

I knew it wasn't a major city. But wasnt Camille in 1969 hit the Mississippi Gulf Coast a cat 5 storm? They said this could be as strong.


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

its just weird how close this is to the whole 'oil storm' movie on fx a month or so ago...

i guess you could even call katrina a category 6 at this point since the category system is broken up into 20mph incriments...so at 175 it would be 20 mph above the start of the cat 5 area....

hopefully something will kick up in the weather and diminish its power a bit... hopefully it doesn't slow down b/c that water near the coast is like 90 degrees...which would really fuel this thing


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

TexasBoi said:


> Well now this is huge news in the US. They are telling everybody in the New Orleans metro and surrounding area to just simply get out. That's over a million people. All the networks are covering this non stop now. The last time a major hurricane came close to a major city was Andrew back in 1992 I believe. Miami got lucky with that one and so did New Orleans for that matter.
> 
> Miami, Houston , and New Orleans are three major cities in bad spots. It could be a disaster if any cat 5 storm ever hit these three cities.


Yeah, It did hit in South Miami-Dade County.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Even if this hits New Orleans, would the entire city be damaged? Maybe major parts, but surely not the entire city! What's the President doing or saying about this?


----------



## Ning (Jul 18, 2004)

Why isn't there an evacuation of NO ?


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^There is.


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

the whole city is being evacuated... 

bush signed the state of emergence authorizations for louisiana and miss. but of course that stuff doesn't come into play until after the damage is done and fema shows up...


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

7 people died here in miami,when the hurricane hit us as a cat1 storm now it has winds of 175mph and is a cat5,

when it hit us here in miami it caused 2billion in damages and left 1.4million without power so we could wake up 2moro and new orleans might be under 20ft of water.


----------



## TexasStar (May 3, 2004)

samsonyuen said:


> Even if this hits New Orleans, would the entire city be damaged? Maybe major parts, but surely not the entire city!


It's know hard to believe, but this storm has the potential to totally destroy a major U.S. city. Worst case, a decision may have to be made about rebuilding New Orleans. 

This is a frightening situation developing today.


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

there have only been 3 cat5 hurricanes which have hit the US this might be number four.

1.labor day storm of 1935-hit key west unexpectedly had one of the lowest atmospheric pressures ever recorded.
2.hurricane camille landfall over mississipi with winds over 200 mph.








3.hurricane andrew 1992-winds over 160 mph the most costliest storm ever with 26billion in damages.i'm glad to say that i was one of the survivors of andrew.everyone that lived in miami when hurricane andrew passed always quivers at the name of andrew,andrew basically changed the lives of everyone it hit.till this day the city of homestead which had the most damage still has not been able to get back to how it was before the hurricane.


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

the city won't get wiped off the map... any building with a serious framing and cladding system is going to withstand this storm... yeah it will suffer alot of damage in terms of flooding but it will still be structurall sound...

stick frame homes, large mass produced commercial stuctures are going to lose their roof or be destroy...but the whole city isn't going to get wiped off the map...


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Architorture said:


> its just weird how close this is to the whole 'oil storm' movie on fx a month or so ago...
> 
> i guess you could even call katrina a category 6 at this point since the category system is broken up into 20mph incriments...so at 175 it would be 20 mph above the start of the cat 5 area....
> 
> hopefully something will kick up in the weather and diminish its power a bit... hopefully it doesn't slow down b/c that water near the coast is like 90 degrees...which would really fuel this thing


yeah I saw that...intresting show. I believe they said that if there was a disaster in the Port of Houston it could shut down the economy.


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

pictures of what hurricane andrew did in 1992


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

well yeah after the initial event...the movie depends on a whole lot of coincidences... 

in reality if NO was taken off line the difference could be made up with the SPR since its just about near capacity right now somewhere around 700 million barrels... plenty to replace the lost production on the gulf of mexico


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

The Mad Hatter!! said:


> there have only been 3 cat5 hurricanes which have hit the US this might be number four.
> 
> ]



since they started keeping records 


historically there are accounts of storms that hit the east coast from the late 1700's and early 1800's that were very powerful... the most famous of which struck washington DC [not a popular landing point for hurricanes] during the razing of the city by the british during the war of 1812...

these storms have hit before, they simply weren't recorded and measured in the ways in which we do today


----------



## Vengeance (Jul 8, 2005)

london-b said:


> I didn't know how low New Orleans was, learn something new every day:yes:


New Orleans is suppose to drown sometime in the future due to global warming..!


----------



## sbarn (Mar 19, 2004)

london-b said:


> Is this big news in the US?


Big news... New Orleans is f**ked.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

sbarn said:


> Big news... New Orleans is f**ked.


I bet, you hate New Orleans.


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

london-b said:


> Is this big news in the US?


This storm is larger than the United Kingdom. Imagine 300Km winds throughout the entire country!


----------



## Rail Claimore (Sep 11, 2002)

^To add to that, put it this way. I live about 350 miles inland of the Florida Panhandle and Mobile, Alabama. By the time the storm reaches my area, it will still be either a cat 1 hurricane or a strong tropical storm. That's how powerful this one is. I just went out and there are more than a few Louisiana plates in my city, not to mention plates with numbers from counties in south Alabama.

Not only that, once it makes landfall, there will be tornadoes everywhere no doubt. The Mississippi River Valley is going to have to brace itself.


----------



## Mr Man (Sep 11, 2002)

I just heard that large office and residential buildings will sway violently in the winds and some even risk collapsing. is this true? I also heard the Superdome was built to withstand 200mph winds and is being used as shelter for those who cannot evacuate... at 175mph sustained winds and gusts up to 213 mph, was this a smart move?


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

NOAA is going to give the most stern possibilities to make sure people understand the seriousness of the storm...

office towers and residential towers i would think would be okay, especially since there aren't that many very large towers in NO... the mid height kind of building would probably be at the most risk since it would have a large surface area but not benefit from the more significant structure associated with very tall buildings...

as for the superdome... it is supposed to be a shelter of last resort... and being a gigantic dome of solid concrete certainly helps its case... also its strength is dirived from the dome which is a structure that isn't as susceptible to high winds and such... i'm sure it will be okay... unless of course the floods are too bad it will end up being an inaccessible island in the middle of the city


----------



## Ning (Jul 18, 2004)

What's worst : an hurricane or an earthquake ?


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

well if you do it by scale...

the worst hurricane vs the worst earthquake, obviously the earthquake wins b/c its definitely going to take down buildings, cause fires, etc etc... 

i think ultimately a huge hurricane is better than a huge earthquake anyday


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Architorture said:


> well if you do it by scale...
> 
> the worst hurricane vs the worst earthquake, obviously the earthquake wins b/c its definitely going to take down buildings, cause fires, etc etc...
> 
> i think ultimately a huge hurricane is better than a huge earthquake anyday


Yeah, 1994 Northridge Earthquke did damaged LA freeway, it cost alot of billion. Earthquake has no warning signal and you will feel shaking itself.


----------



## HowardL (Jan 16, 2004)

Rail Claimore said:


> I just went out and there are more than a few Louisiana plates in my city, not to mention plates with numbers from counties in south Alabama.


It's good to know that so many people have taken the warnings seriously and have gotten out, but I am really concerned about the people who stayed behind because they are poor or don't have transportation or whatever the reason. The coming few hours will be unthinkable. When I wake up dry and safe on Tuesday, what is that part of the world going to look like? Very scary.


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

I fear that there will be a substantial loss of life in New Orleans. Over 100,000 are still in the area.


----------



## TexasBoi (Jan 7, 2004)

Hopefully most are in a shelter.


> yeah I saw that...intresting show. I believe they said that if there was a disaster in the Port of Houston it could shut down the economy.


I pray that Houston does not get a direct hit by a storm this size ever. It will effect everybody in the country. That's why I said that those three cities that I named are just in spots asking to get hit which is Miami, Houston, and New Orleans.

Some of the people at the NHC are saying that 200 mph winds are not out of the question once it landfalls.


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

Why are there people still in NO. I thought a full evacuation was ordered. BTW i remember watching something before about how NO got lucky not getting hit by Andrew and that in the future if it did get hit by a hurrican that strong, its levee system would be the reason behind its downfall because the levees keep out the water acting lik a big bowl. Anyways the hurrican aearthquake question, i think earthquake because it happens without warning and could trigger tsunami's and we all now know how devastating that can be.


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

TexasBoi said:


> Hopefully most are in a shelter.
> 
> I pray that Houston does not get a direct hit by a storm this size ever. It will effect everybody in the country. That's why I said that those three cities that I named are just in spots asking to get hit which is Miami, Houston, and New Orleans.
> 
> Some of the people at the NHC are saying that 200 mph winds are not out of the question once it landfalls.


 Just confirmed, maximum sustained winds are now 165mph, but the pressure is still dropping which means that they may pick up to 185mph. They interviewed someone on Fox news, who said that New Orleans may become Atlantis. The city may actually sink further below sea level (now its at 12 ft below), from all the flooding, and may become uninhabitalbe for many weeks. They are also worried about waste, sewage, chemicals, dead animals, and people that may make the situation worse. There are still 100,000 people in the city. They may be screwed.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

If Americans would only lose their cars and move to cities or walkable old towns oil prices would not be an issue. Unfortunately our sad little government doesnt want to invest in rail transit and most Americans want their little green acre of seclusion.

Suburban sprawl is the real issue not oil. People make the choice to be oil dependent. Sprawl forces people to drive.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

philadweller said:


> If Americans would only lose their cars and move to cities or walkable old towns oil prices would not be an issue. Unfortunately our sad little government doesnt want to invest in rail transit and most Americans want their little green acre of seclusion.
> 
> Suburban sprawl is the real issue not oil. People make the choice to be oil dependent. Sprawl forces people to drive.


Wrong topic?


----------



## mad_nick (May 13, 2004)

Why aren't they evacuating the people without cars? It can't be that hard to find enough buses, even if NO doesn't have enough, they could borrow from other cites.


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

what does oil have to do with storms,

in new orleans more than 100,000 people don't have cars and because of that they couldn't evacuate they had to wait for the city to provide transportation.its easy for a person in philadelphia to criticize but right now its not fair to blame people who have nothing to do with mother nature.


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

alot of people are staying b/c they have no where to go either... i'm sure the super dome is going to be sufficient for those who need it


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

They're expecting 130 mile winds within NO, but the real issue is the water.


----------



## sbarn (Mar 19, 2004)

LA Lover said:


> I bet, you hate New Orleans.


What? I do? When the f**k did I ever say that? I love New Orleans. Well at least from what I can remember after spending a few days at Mardi Gras in a drunkin' stooper.

Good luck to N'awlins... I hope it still there tomarrow.


----------



## Trump_87 (Feb 4, 2005)

omg the path leads right up into Toronto!


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

maybe it will gain power over the great lakes...a freshwater hurricane!


----------



## TexasBoi (Jan 7, 2004)

Trump_87 said:


> omg the path leads right up into Toronto!


It will probably be a regular storm and it will come in and leave quickly by the time it gets there..Toronto has nothing to worry about.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

that is much worst then what the Bay bridge do in 1989...

the longest bridge in the world is destroyed now... its so sad(that picture of the bridge above is the longest bridge in the world)


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

don't they have sections of that bridge setup along the way to quickly replace destroyed sections? its all modular, it'll be fixed in a matter or weeks probably


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Is the city still under water?


----------



## sfenn1117 (Apr 9, 2005)

ChgoLvr83 said:


> Where are some of you getting the reports of thousands dead? I mean 80 is all I have heard of so far. I wish people would present facts instead of overgrossed estimates...talk about sensationalizing an unfortunate event. I highly doubt thousands will be the likely deathtoll. I dont mean to nitpick but its a petpeeve.


As I said, 80% of a metro area of 1.5 mil is underwater. That's only NO. What about Gulfport/Biloxi? The rural areas that people cant even get to yet? Officials say there are bodies floating everywhere, a house where a body is found is simply marked with an x. 

I GUARANTEE you the death toll will rise to at least 1,000. Who the hell would have thought 150,000+ died from the tsunami?


----------



## Hillis (Jan 28, 2004)

Water is still entering the city, how the heck is it going to exit?


----------



## skyscraper_1 (May 30, 2004)

Hillis said:


> Water is still entering the city, how the heck is it going to exit?


I guess they are going to pump it out since their is no way for it to drain.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

^ It's impossible!!!!


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

They can't pump it out because there is no power. One million people have no electricity. Thousands are trapped in the attics of their homes with no food water, or communications. This is a fucking nightmare.


----------



## marathon (Jun 6, 2004)

sfenn1117 said:


> As I said, 80% of a metro area of 1.5 mil is underwater. That's only NO. What about Gulfport/Biloxi? The rural areas that people cant even get to yet? Officials say there are bodies floating everywhere, a house where a body is found is simply marked with an x.
> 
> I GUARANTEE you the death toll will rise to at least 1,000. Who the hell would have thought 150,000+ died from the tsunami?


The only reason we're not facing a death toll comparable to the tunami is becuase there was much more warning here. The scope of the disasters is otherwise fairly similar...

Storm surge and tsunami are the same effect...the only difference is cause (earthquake vs. hurricane). And the storm surge on the MS shore was about 30 ft, and extended inland for 7 miles. The population of Mississippi that lives within 7 miles of the Gulf is over a quarter million...and this doesn't even take Louisiana into consideration.

On the subject of Louisiana, Plaquemines Parish, the parish that extends like finger into the Gulf, has about 70% of it's land area underwater, and essentially indistinguishable from the surrounding Gulf of Mexico. There are 27,000 residents living in that parish, and approximately 5000 refused to evacuate.


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

I heard estimates that there were at least 100,000 people stuck in NO when the storm hit. I also heard that there are now up to 60,000 people in and around the Superdome, which must be evacuated. What about the other 35,000 people left in their homes?


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

>


WOW......


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

I just read on the internet that 95% of the Gulf Coast oil production is lost.
I know this means shit when you think of all the lives that are in jeopardy but.....


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

Water rising at 17th St. canal

Tuesday, 6:30 p.m.

Mayor Ray Nagin has announced that the attempt to plug a breach in the 
17th Street canal at the Hammond Highway bridge has failed and the 
rising water is about to overwhelm the pumps on that canal.
The result is that water will begin rising rapidly again, and could 
reach as high as 3 feet above sea level. In New Orleans and Jefferson 
Parish, that means floodwaters could rise as high as 15 feet in the next 
few hours.
Nagin urged residents to try to find higher ground as soon as possible


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

skyscraper_1 said:


> I guess they are going to pump it out since their is no way for it to drain.



there no where to pump the water, the levees are broken so the water which is pumped to the other side just rushes back in. these pumps are gonna be flooded soon and wont work. the situation is bad, there are a lot of casualties we are not hearing about. slidell is completely covered by water and bodies are everywhere, including trees. at this time workers are just moving past them to work on saving the rest of the city. the situation is bad and all i want to do is cry. my home is gone and alot of my friends are missing.


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

2.7 million are now estimated to be without power.


----------



## TexasBoi (Jan 7, 2004)

OMG @ interstate 10. i travel that route all the time to go from Texas to Florida. I can vividly remember the area from New Orleans to Pensacola. Unbelievable.


----------



## Ning (Jul 18, 2004)

martial law declared ?????


----------



## great prairie (Jul 18, 2005)

Azn_chi_boi said:


> that is much worst then what the Bay bridge do in 1989...
> 
> the longest bridge in the world is destroyed now... its so sad(that picture of the bridge above is the longest bridge in the world)


I thought that was I-10, the causeway is the longest bridge(not I-10) it could be destroyed too


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

Downtown NO










I assume it's flooded even more since this photo was taken.


----------



## TexasBoi (Jan 7, 2004)

Yeah thats I-10. You see the mile marker exit.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Azn_chi_boi said:


> that is much worst then what the Bay bridge do in 1989...
> 
> the longest bridge in the world is destroyed now... its so sad(that picture of the bridge above is the longest bridge in the world)


Ok some of you people need to get your facts straight that is the US Highway 90 Bridge in Mississippi not New Orleans the fact is New Orleans, South Mississippi, and parts of Alabama have been damaged New Orleans did fair badly its not the only one. The Longest bridge in the world from what ive heard is fine. I should be going through the area during the weekend cause im moving back to florida so ill get to see partially how bad the damage is im sure thats going to be way different than watching it through the tv.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

samsonyuen said:


> Are other stadiums that are built to withstand hurricanes like the Superdome? Anyone in these forums in NO?


1 Sean in New Orleans 334 New Orleans, LA United States 
2 oduguy1999 323 New Orleans USA 
3 JPKneworleans 148 New Orleans USA 
4 movcn 68 New Orleans USA - Shenyang CHN 
5 streetcar 9 New Orleans


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

We'll wait and see


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Are all these forumers ok?


----------



## Byron (Oct 6, 2002)

Some stuff I got from Nightline:


























































The twin of this apartment is *gone*:








(BTW that writing on top is a flood warning for W. New York from the remnants of Katrina)


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

I know Sean has been active


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

R.I.P New Orleans!?? Yeah, rest in peace while all hell is breaking loose, people are missing, and the whole city is wrecked. Yeah despite the unbelievable amount of damage, rest in peace!


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

I-275westcoastfl said:


> Ok some of you people need to get your facts straight that is the US Highway 90 Bridge in Mississippi not New Orleans the fact is New Orleans, South Mississippi, and parts of Alabama have been damaged New Orleans did fair badly its not the only one. The Longest bridge in the world from what ive heard is fine. I should be going through the area during the weekend cause im moving back to florida so ill get to see partially how bad the damage is im sure thats going to be way different than watching it through the tv.


as always.. thank you for correcting me. I thought that was the causeway since it look exactly like it... since its a floating bridge by there and its very long.


----------



## crazyjoeda (Sep 10, 2004)

> The Longest bridge in the world from what ive heard is fine.


I would imagin so since its in Japan. 
______


Do you think New Orleans will ever recover? The news reports are saying that reparing the damaged levey and pumping out all that water is an engineering nightmare since the city is below sea level. The damage is so terrible that it will undoubtably take many years for things to return to normal if its that is even posible at all. And to add insulte to injury Iv heard that the Saints will likely be permanently relocating to anouther city such as LA.


----------



## Rail Claimore (Sep 11, 2002)

crazyjoeda said:


> I would imagin so since its in Japan.
> ______


There's no bridge in Japan over 20 miles long like the Lake Ponchatrain Causeway.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Azn_chi_boi said:


> as always.. thank you for correcting me. I thought that was the causeway since it look exactly like it... since its a floating bridge by there and its very long.


Actually I think i was wrong it was the I-10 bridge but the smaller bridge going to New Orleans :runaway:


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

should have visited when i had the chance, too late now, oh well.


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

Is NO going to go away. There calling it America's Atlantis. Tragic, but I don't know if they'll rebuild.


----------



## Ning (Jul 18, 2004)

they'll rebuild. Where do you want these people go ?


----------



## United-States-of-America (Jul 19, 2005)

Rest in Peace, New Orleans. 


The cleanup is going to take at least a few month's.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Ning said:


> they'll rebuild. Where do you want these people go ?


Houston


----------



## United-States-of-America (Jul 19, 2005)

I heard the French Quarter survived. Thank god.


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

zaqattaq said:


> Houston


Or Northward where there's less chance of another hurricane.


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

You may as well build a brand new spanking city at a place where the it is more sensible to be habited. i.e. a place where it's not under sea level or near fault lines.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

about a third of new orleans' population is in houston


----------

